# Dirty Grease on Chairlift



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I went boarding at a local hill "Sandia Peak" on opening day today. The hill is tiny and crap but it's practically in my backyard so why not. Well anyways, my brother and I were riding and having fun until my last lift up. After I got off the lift my brother says "there's mud on your back". So I take a look at it and it looks like a turd smear on my brand new jacket, wtf! And it smells like oil, more wtf! Turns out that the lift chair had dirty lube oil on it and it stained my brand new jacket. I know it's just a stain but I'm pissed. People pay 40 50 bucks to ride those slow chairs on a shitty hill and the ppl running them don;t even have the decency to clean the stupid chairs. I'm going back tomorrow to ride and complain to them. Hopefully no one else gets that crap on their gear. Sure pissed me off.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

They are using the wrong type of grease...probably using a lithium based grease that gets very thin when mixed with water. A good marine grade grease or an Aluminum based grease would be better - doesn't sling off easy either.


----------



## SloMo (Apr 6, 2010)

Grease isn't all that uncommon. Where I go theres big signs saying that there may be grease and its one of the risks and they aren't responsible for it. Stuff is moving against each other and theres gonna be friction so its gotta be lubricated somehow.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow Ive never signs warning about grease. Ive also never seen it on a chair either though. 

Let us know what they say. That totally sucks.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

good luck man all our ski areas have the signs posted saying that greas is a common hazard on chairlifts and they're not responsible for it. your place probably does, too, but maybe you just haven't seen it before?

I've had the occasional drop or two, but never a big smear or anything.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm gonna keep an eye out for it now that's for sure. I had grease on another jacket and I still can't get it off. It was like construction truck grease, thick and smeary. Still mad about it.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Sandia's not all bad. The slackcountry is fun when there's snow and its cool to take "the world's longest tram" to get there (I doubt its still actually the world's longest tram) I just don't understand their business plan. If the added some flood lights and built a decent park and race course they would have people coming up everyday but instead they cater to texans who are too poor to go to colorado. They're fifteen minutes from a population of >500,000; that's a huge market by ski area standards but they seem like they barely scrape by every year.

Try some dish detergent to cut through that grease.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What in the hell kind of ghetto ass chairs are y'all riding on that have grease warnings posted everywhere? WTF?! LOL!


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

I thought you where going to be talking about farting on the lifts...


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

First time that happened to me, I thought I got shit on by a bird. haha. Luckily, it was a pow day, so I just threw some snow on it, and it soaked it right up and off my gear...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> What in the hell kind of ghetto ass chairs are y'all riding on that have grease warnings posted everywhere? WTF?! LOL!


Amen! WTF? Grease warning signs? My hill talks about going out of bounds etc! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Same thing happened to my buddy at Big White on opening day a few years back, a few splotches of grease on his brand new $400 jacket. He complained to the management and at first they told him your screwed, but he persisted and eventually got a new jacket out of it.

So if they tell you to fuck off don't give up.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I went today and I didn't whine to them because I got over it. My jacket is still stained but whatever. Going again tomorrow. Can;t complain when a full day pass is $15 with my discount card.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> I went today and I didn't whine to them because I got over it. My jacket is still stained but whatever. Going again tomorrow. Can;t complain when a full day pass is $15 with my discount card.



wut $15? where? how much is a season pass?, what's the vert?


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wut $15? where? how much is a season pass?, what's the vert?


Where - Albuquerque, New Mexico
How Much is a Season pass - They don't sell stand alone season passes but I think the passes at Ski santa fe work there (they cost like $440)
What's the vert - totally shitty

oh and tickets are only $15 if you buy a $60 discount card


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

There is a discount card you can get that's $49 and you get to ride Sandia Ski for $15 and Ski Santa Fe for $25 full day. Good Deal. After you go only 2 times it's already paid off. You can use it all season long too.

Sandia about 25 minutes away









Santa Fe about 1hour away


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I wish my local mountain was that cheap or that high. :laugh: Heck the summit is only 3200 above sea level and they charge $57 for a midweek pass.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Abuquerque itself is about a mile high. Santa Fe is higher.
Sandia is a diversion, fun for what it is which is not much. Ski Santa Fe is the real deal. A full fledged west coast ski area (not to be confused with a west coast resort)


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

2,000 feet of vert isn't "totally shitty".


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You don't look at the chair before you sit on it?


----------



## OHeazt (Aug 8, 2010)

haha 2,000 ft of vertical is not bad at all. especially compared to this


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> You don't look at the chair before you sit on it?


I think it fell from above. I was splattered on with drips going down my jacket


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

OHeazt said:


> haha 2,000 ft of vertical is not bad at all. especially compared to this
> 
> View attachment 4739


LOL! I don't think that place isn't even worth riding. How much do they charge and what's the vert?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

It's Ohio so we don't have mountains here, just valleys, but their parks have been mentioned a few times in national media. It's actually 2 resorts, a couple miles apart from each other, one lift ticket for both. Small place, but has produced a ton of great riders (Louie Vito used to do the USASA halfpipe comps here) If you buy your season pass in Feb. it's good for the rest of that winter and all of the next winter for 250 bucks


----------



## ahfunaki (Jan 2, 2010)

OHeazt said:


> haha 2,000 ft of vertical is not bad at all. especially compared to this
> 
> View attachment 4739





Deviant said:


> It's Ohio so we don't have mountains here, just valleys, but their parks have been mentioned a few times in national media. It's actually 2 resorts, a couple miles apart from each other, one lift ticket for both. Small place, but has produced a ton of great riders (Louie Vito used to do the USASA halfpipe comps here) If you buy your season pass in Feb. it's good for the rest of that winter and all of the next winter for 250 bucks


Haha I was just going to post exactly what you guys did with Boston Mills / Brandywine...

People that actually have mountains don't know how lucky they really are lol...


----------



## OHeazt (Aug 8, 2010)

Deviant said:


> It's Ohio so we don't have mountains here, just valleys, but their parks have been mentioned a few times in national media.


Yeah, exactly what you said. The vertical at BMBW is horrible but it's still a fun place to ride.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> I think it fell from above. I was splattered on with drips going down my jacket


Gotcha! Should keep an eye out on the ground around the lift for further proof to get your shit paid for


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

david_z said:


> 2,000 feet of vert isn't "totally shitty".


It's all relative. It's the smallest ski area in the state (or maybe that's sipapu.)


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> I'm going back tomorrow to ride and complain to them. Hopefully no one else gets that crap on their gear. Sure pissed me off.





freshy said:


> Same thing happened to my buddy at Big White on opening day a few years back, a few splotches of grease on his brand new $400 jacket. He complained to the management and at first they told him your screwed, but he persisted and eventually got a new jacket out of it.
> 
> So if they tell you to fuck off don't give up.


Sounds like a bunch of whiny little girls to me. "Oh no! My jacket is dirty, it's your fault you should give me something for free."

Snowboarding ain't about looking pretty, if you're jacket is keeping you warm it's doing exactly what you paid for it to do. Get over it and ride.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

LouG said:


> Sounds like a bunch of whiny little girls to me. "Oh no! My jacket is dirty, it's your fault you should give me something for free."
> 
> Snowboarding ain't about looking pretty, if you're jacket is keeping you warm it's doing exactly what you paid for it to do. Get over it and ride.



:thumbsup:

seriously who gives a fuck.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Grease on a lift? What kind of shit quality lifts are those?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I honestly think both of you would care if you just bought a brand new jacket and got dirty ass grease spattered on it. If it was an older jacket I couldn't care, but it's still new and I was trying to keep it clean. Who cares but it's better to not have it stained than stained. bitches.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd still be pretty upset if I bought a brand new jacket to get it dirty before it's even broken in. It's not like a 2nd season jacket.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

I know... it's like when I get my nails done and then I break one a few hours later. I'm like OH MY GOSH! I'M GOING TO HAVE A BITCH FIT!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

LouG said:


> I know... it's like when I get my nails done and then I break one a few hours later. I'm like OH MY GOSH! I'M GOING TO HAVE A BITCH FIT!


take your bitch fit elsewhere. no one wants to hear about your ugly nails.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^LOL...it's the mani/pedi combo...


----------



## AweYeeeMuffins (Dec 24, 2010)

I was sitting in the chairlift, with my white HH jacket on, when a drop of oil/grease just dripped right now on my right arm. It sucked. I tried wiping it off with snow and it didn't come out. I don't want to wash it because I fear it will lose it's water repellent / wind breaking ability.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

AweYeeeMuffins said:


> I was sitting in the chairlift, with my white HH jacket on, when a drop of oil/grease just dripped right now on my right arm. It sucked. I tried wiping it off with snow and it didn't come out. I don't want to wash it because I fear it will lose it's water repellent / wind breaking ability.


sucks, especially because it's white. Most likely it won't come out because it's oil.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> sucks, especially because it's white. Most likely it won't come out because it's oil.


I'm telling you to try some dish detergent. It's what they use to wash the oil off the poor wildlife in the gulf. Should cut right through that grease


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

ElChupocabra said:


> I'm telling you to try some dish detergent. It's what they use to wash the oil off the poor wildlife in the gulf. Should cut right through that grease


i did and it's still stained.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Tried oxy clean or folex? Folex has taken some pizza oil stains out of my car seats.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

was it an old stain? i bet the grease on my jacket would have came out if i cleaned it sooner. whatever though


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

rather sit on grease stains on a chair then jizz stains on a gondola


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^LOL..I don't think I wanna know the story about that one... :laugh:

The stains were relatively new, less than a few days. But grease is grease, it might take a few years for the 'oil' to disappear.


----------



## NSSL (Mar 1, 2011)

Same thing happened to my girl, she was wearing a white jacket.A little trick I learned is to use Swix snowboard base cleaner it took the grease off with no effort , you can't even tell.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I got a black jacket now. Bring on the grease!!! Looking like I might not be needing it much longer because the temps are going into the 50s!!! My life sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> What in the hell kind of ghetto ass chairs are y'all riding on that have grease warnings posted everywhere? WTF?! LOL!


That's what I was thinking. I have never seen a sign about grease anywhere.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> What in the hell kind of ghetto ass chairs are y'all riding on that have grease warnings posted everywhere? WTF?! LOL!


for real !?!! I've been riding loveland lately (the mom & pop el cheapo but badass resort) and haven't had a single drop of oil on me, and they have some aged lifts lol/


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> There is a discount card you can get that's $49 and you get to ride Sandia Ski for $15 and Ski Santa Fe for $25 full day. Good Deal. After you go only 2 times it's already paid off. You can use it all season long too.
> 
> Sandia about 25 minutes away
> 
> ...


I saw the first pic and and went, WTF!!! :icon_scratch: then saw the second pic and realized and the resort is a little bigger so, relaxed :bowdown:

p.s. Sorry for the white cloth wearers, I had a white jacket a few years ago and it never seems to end well , which is why i mostly ride black now hehe


----------



## wess (Dec 17, 2012)

LouG said:


> Sounds like a bunch of whiny little girls to me. "Oh no! My jacket is dirty, it's your fault you should give me something for free."
> 
> Snowboarding ain't about looking pretty, if you're jacket is keeping you warm it's doing exactly what you paid for it to do. Get over it and ride.


Give me a call when you get a new car, ill gladly come "painting" it. Hey it'll still drive


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone else notice the thread was 2 years old and got resurrected ? Because of grease ??


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

zoom111 said:


> Anyone else notice the thread was 2 years old and got resurrected ? Because of grease ??


Zombie thread... :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

my brand new red 686 jacket got a giant oil smudge on the back very first day I rode in it. Still has a big stain, even though I scrubbed the shit out of it with all kinds of stuff. 

Jacket is a couple seasons old now and I'm more bummed about how torn up the pocket seams are from carrying my board than the grease spot. You'd think snowboard outerwear makers would reinforce the seams so the edges of the board don't scrape them to shreds...or is that on purpose?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

zoom111 said:


> Anyone else notice the thread was 2 years old and got resurrected ? Because of grease ??


No, but whateves.


----------

